# Kahr reliability



## DrCelica

I've heard some mixed reviews about Kahr's reliability. So I would like to hear from people that actually own a Kahr as to how reliable they are. If you had to do it over again, would you still buy a Kahr?


----------



## Reeves

I have also heard stories. I bought a PM9, and LOVE it. My wife took it away from me the 2nd day.She loves it too. We had 3 FTE in the first 2 magazines. After that, it has been flawless for over 800 rounds. My wife trusts it for her CCW, and I am buying another one for my CCW. :smt023


----------



## falshman70

I have the P9 and have put about 300 rounds of hardball through it, with not a single hiccup.


----------



## Mike Barham

I owned and carried a Kahr K9 for a time. It was 100% reliable in a couple thousand rounds, and I am not exactly famous for my meticulous gun-cleaning regimen. I ended up selling the K9, but for reasons totally unrelated to its reliability.


----------



## FallGuy

I own a P9 and carry it as my summer CCW since it is so light and compact. I have had a ejection failure or two once the gun has had about 50 or so rounds through it but it may be the ammo I use at the range.(I get the cheap stuff for that) Other than that I love the weapon and I always have it with me with expensive rounds in it.


----------



## JimmySays

about 300 rounds through a used P40, ball and hollow point. No problem.


----------



## SAC45

*Kahr*

Mixed results for me. I own a K40. Couple of hiccups during break in period (first 200-300rds) but after that......sweet. My department just T&E'd the PM9 and P9. The P9 FTRB constantly. Even after swabbing, wiping, lubing. We basically failed it. A friend of mine bought one and had the same problem. Could be flukes, but I think their steel ones are built much better. If it had functioned properly I would have liked it. Good ergonomics, controllable recoil, etc. Accurate as well for its size.

SAC


----------



## bgral

*Kahr PM9 Reliability*

I too had heard of reliability issues on the PM9. I have owned one for 6 months now and have fed over 700 rounds of fmj, jhp and powerball (my choice for everyday carry) with 0 failures of any kind. The first few hundred rounds I thought this little gun would never loosen up, but all of a sudden it got smooth as silk and I could not be more pleased. I recently put an armalaser on it and it is unbelievable how easy it is to carry and fire accurately from any position. It is a great pistol and I highly recommend it.


----------



## cincinnatijim

We had two MK-9s. We still have the 2003 Elite, which has been perfect. I had a lesser model which began failing to return to battery. It is gone.


----------



## James NM

I've got a P40 I bought new that has been 100% reliable. I've got about 1000 rounds down range with an assortment or range & SD ammo.


----------



## epiper

My K40 has also performed flawlessly...only about 400 rounds to date.


----------



## JaxFL904

I really like kahr


----------



## JeffWard

PM 40 w/ ArmaLaser.

Fantastic Post-Break-In. After the first few boxes (where I experienced a few battery issues) it's been fine.

Zero Failures.

Light, compact, powerful, managable.

Buy one.


----------



## FallGuy

JeffWard said:


> PM 40 w/ ArmaLaser.


I just ordered an Arma Laser do you like it?


----------



## Dave James

My Pm9 has been up and down first it fell into the barrel recall and then I would say just normal wear and tear on the extractor causing replacement,

Once the bugs where worked out and got it running with JHP's Its now my every day gun in the pocket backing up my T-9.

The Poly version are a hit or miss in my book, find one that runs and they are great but the opposite is true all so.

T-9 now has 2500 rounds down range, Pm9 is getting real close to 5500

I'll keep them


----------



## JeffWard

FallGuy said:


> I just ordered an Arma Laser do you like it?


Love it! Windage and Elevation are easy, and stay put. Concealed carry is improved, as the laser minimizes imprinting for pocket carry. I put my Kahr in one pocket, and my palm pilot in the other, and I defy you to tell the difference...

In fact, I removed the sights from the gun enirely. It fits in a Uncle Mike's pocket holster with no mods, and draws smoothly.

Just watch the lens when cleaning. I'll often put a piece of black tape over the front of the laser when I wipe the gun down.

I had the gun my thigh pocket of a pair of cargo shorts the other night. tripped taking them off, and stepped on the damn thing. Right on the laser and slide. NO change to zero! NO effect to function! Great combo.

Now I'm just waiting for the PM45.....

Jeff


----------



## neophyte

*P40*

Hey Folks: I must step in; my shooting buddy bought new;
I had a box of 225 from Dick's Sporting unopened. Neither of us knew much about a Kahr.
I loaded; he shot; I loaded; he shot; and on and on.
My turn; he loaded I shot; he loaded; I shot
Guess WHAT:
Not nary a mal nothing. Accurate and 225 later we went looking for more bullets.:anim_lol: 
Would I entertain having one: Yes. 
Don't like the feeder spring; too stiff; makes thumb hurt:smt023

Craig


----------



## tkstae

I'm just a few weeks from getting my CCW permit and I'm having trouble making my mind up on the Kahr PM9. I really want a pocket pistol because it fits my lifestyle as well as the hot humid summers here in the Midwest, but paying 600.00 for a pistol that I my not be able to trust is a tough choice. Seems like the choices are limited as far as dependable pocket pistol with at least the stopping power of a 9mm. Any thoughts or advice would be a big help.


----------



## czguner

My P9 and CW9 work perfectly.
I actually sold the P9, regretted it and bought the CW9...Saving pennies for a PM9.


----------



## FallGuy

JeffWard said:


> Love it! Windage and Elevation are easy, and stay put. Concealed carry is improved, as the laser minimizes imprinting for pocket carry. I put my Kahr in one pocket, and my palm pilot in the other, and I defy you to tell the difference...
> 
> In fact, I removed the sights from the gun enirely. It fits in a Uncle Mike's pocket holster with no mods, and draws smoothly.
> 
> Just watch the lens when cleaning. I'll often put a piece of black tape over the front of the laser when I wipe the gun down.
> 
> I had the gun my thigh pocket of a pair of cargo shorts the other night. tripped taking them off, and stepped on the damn thing. Right on the laser and slide. NO change to zero! NO effect to function! Great combo.
> 
> Now I'm just waiting for the PM45.....
> 
> Jeff


Great to hear! Now I can't wait for it to come in! Thanks for the review.


----------



## sfmittels

My Kahr PM9 has been 100% reliable since the first round I put through it. But I guess I cheated a bit, because I bought it directly from Cylinder & Slide gunsmiths after they worked their magic on it. This is one VERY expensive CCW weapon, but it will conceal anywhere and I'd stake my life on it. It eats up everything I feed it. I carry Double Tap 147-grain 9mm's and don't feel like I'm underpowered. Ever.


----------



## camper

PM9 here, 870 rounds down range with no problems.


----------



## carbinero

Not so happy with my PM9. Recent purchase and shot about 3-400 rounds. It continues to stick the top round of each mag into the ramp when first racking, so off to the factory. They sent it back with all kinds of stuff done: replaced extractor, polished ramp... Unfortunately now it still does the above, and the advice from Kahr is to download one round. That's unreasonable IMHO. 6 is few enough, 5's not making me happy. ALSO, the slide now sticks something awful after press checking and easing it forward. ALSO, the chambered round indicator is now broken: it used to be flush when empty and protruding when loaded. Now it's half-way all the time. About three weeks ago the Kahr rep told my store they'd replace it with a new one, and I told him that would be fine, as long as they take it on store credit for the original value. Still waiting for Kahr to "finalize" the return...


----------



## falshman70

I find the mag springs are VERY tight and can cause the top round to shift forward and not feed correctly. But after 300 rounds, that likely isn't the problem. Hopefully Kahr will make it right.


----------



## carbinero

Not sure when Kahr planned to make it right, but Sportsmans Warehouse figured 2 months was long enough and gave me full replacement value on store credit. Bully for them! But not so good for Kahr... Although I'm sure S&W would be worlds apart on CS, I opted to just go G26 for daily carry. Plus it's a tad bit smaller than the M&P9c which helps when throwing it in the pocket (unchambered, of course). The Glock sure is 100% more comforting, if slightly less comfortable, than the Kahr.


----------



## SemoShooter

I did a lot of forum research before I bought my PM9. Mine would FTRB during the first 200 rounds. I had read of others having the same problem on other forums before I purchased it. I called Kahr and they sent me a new barrel and recoil spring/guide rod assembly. It was shipped the day I called and I had it three days later. Great customer service. It has not had any failures since.


----------



## DaveShooter

*Kahr----- Yes I Would!!!!!*

I own 3 Kahrs one P45, A K40, and A new T9. I would bet my life and yours on any of those 3 bad boys. I like them better than glocks.
Yes I have had my share of glocks nothing wrong with them just like the Kahrs better. I mean 100 yds busting pieces of clay birds with a P45 and a witness to boot to the fact man what a pistol.
DaveShooter


----------



## Myk9noseknows

FallGuy said:


> I just ordered an Arma Laser do you like it?


I lOVE the idea of the ARmaLaser, but in person, it's a piece of junk.

Adjusting the windage and elevation feels like adjusting the laser on a childs toy. The thing is flimsy and of poor quality. Won't hold a zero after removal or after a few dozen rounds fired.

Sold mine a week after buying it.

However, if a QUALITY company could make a similar model, it would be great and I would gladly pay double for it. The "touch on" sensor is really cool.

Until they can up the quality to something more solid than that of a plastic toy made in Taiwan that's sold at the Dollar Store, save your hard earned money.


----------



## Cornell

DrCelica said:


> I've heard some mixed reviews about Kahr's reliability. So I would like to hear from people that actually own a Kahr as to how reliable they are. If you had to do it over again, would you still buy a Kahr?


First, let me say I have a TP9 with 1100-1200 rounds through it and not a single failure since the first round. It has fired everything I have given it and I carry it with Corbon DPX. It is a great gun.

Would I do it again. Probably not. I have looked for after market products and although I have found what I needed, it has been more of pain than I would like. For instance, I called the number 1 shooting range and gun store in my area to see if they if had a Fobus holster for it and they didn't bother to look it up. They just said they didn't carry anything for a Kahr. I figured out the Fobus number holster I needed and it's the one that fits 1911's also. I imagine they had one at the store, but they didn't do enough Kahr business to know any better. Same thing on other holster companies and after markets. The bigger companies have a few holsters, but not a selection of styles and choices like for the Glock, XD, Smith and others. Even a the tiny Keltec gets more respect.

Maybe it will change, but when I look for another carry gun, it will be something more popular that has a greater range of choices and a price more in line with the other fine weapons.

Too bad to. It really is a fine weapon. :smt022


----------



## Ozark10

Purchased PM9 in December..followed manufacturers recommendation of 
" breaking-in " with 200 rounds.........gun performed flawlessly. This gun replaces a P3AT ( Kel Tec ) for my carry weapon.......the Kel-Tec was very unreliabe. Another of my carry weapons is the Smith model 638 Airweight. This is a beautiful piece of equipment that will always go "BANG" when ths triger is pulled.


----------



## philbo

Picked up my first Kahr last year, a K9. Loved the trigger, but was too heavy for daily carry. 100% reliable. Traded for a CW9 last month. Again 100% reliable, and just added a PM9 last week and finished the 200 round breakin... no problems of any kind and very accurate! Always thought Kahr cost too much, but now I believe they are worth every penny and would buy another without hesitation!


----------



## vernpriest

I have the CW9 and it has been flawless since the first shot. I have put a variety of ammo through it ranging from lead handloads to Gold Dot 124gr. +P and have yet to have a failure of any type. It currently has a little over 450 rounds. After shooting mine, my dad went out to buy one and ended up with the PM9. He has put away his Glock 26 and SW scandium to carry the Kahr. Ask a variety of dealers and I think you will find that the Kahrs have a very solid reputation for reliability.


----------



## ge0624me

like ozark10, i 2 just got rid of my p3at ,thought i was going to keep this one a long time but ,i got tired of reliability issues ftf's, stovepipes etc, i went for the pm9, i havent even taken it to the range yet but i am already noticing the 1st round issue about,the failing to to go into battery, the only way mine chambers right with a full mag is if the slide is locked back and i ,and quick slide release it, if you manualy pull slide back to chamber it doesnt fully chamber, dont know if any body makes a exxcellent pocket sized semi?


----------



## vernpriest

If you read your manual you will see that Kahr tells you to use the slide release to chamber your first round. If you do it the way the manufacturer tells you too I would bet your problem goes away. The Kahr is very tight when new but will loosen up after the break-in period. My experience with them has been very good, my local Sportsmans Warehouse can't even keep the CW9 in stock.


----------



## skar

Had the barrel replaced on my PM9 for penning (yet it worked fine)
New barrel and gun shoot fine at the range yesterday (36 rounds)

? Do any of you have both the pm9 and the all steel ones.
Is there a quality difference or not.


----------



## philbo

skar said:


> ? Do any of you have both the pm9 and the all steel ones.
> Is there a quality difference or not.


Owned both the K9 and the polymer versions. No difference in quality I could discern. Polymer gets carried more because it weighs less.


----------



## khellandros66

100% so far, 300+ rounds ona used PM9.

Cheers

Bobby


----------



## DrCelica

Just wanted to let everyone know that I decided that I would take the plunge and get a Kahr. I picked up a MK9 with night sights and love it. It only has 400 rds through it and hasn't jammed once. I'm not crazy about the trigger since I like single action triggers but I can live with a DAO trigger in a gun this small. Kahr's are expensive but I think you get what you pay for since my MK9 is so well finished on the inside. Now it's time to shop for a good IWB holster.


----------



## zhurdan

I have a K40 98 Elite. All steel, all good!

I've probably put close to 1200 rounds thru it. I carry it when I need something a bit smaller. The only thing that I had a problem with was the mag would randomly drop out of the gun while firing. This was um.. how shall we say... a very very bad thing for a defensive pistol. I called the guys at Kahr, they sent me a new mag release and spring, no charge, arrived in 3 days. Works like a charm. I haven't had a single problem since then. 

I tend to prefer the all steel Kahrs over the polymers simply because .40 has a little bit of a 'snappy' recoil. Tried an all steel one with the wood grips, all I can say is I much prefer the Hogue grips on mine to the wood ones. 

You'll enjoy it, they are great little guns. I've heard about a lot of little small stuff that is easily fixed. Just make sure you function test it to about 400-500 rounds before you depend on it for your life. That goes for just about any gun though.

Enjoy.

Zhur


----------



## Mosley

I have just got a new CW .40 a few months back, first 30 rds was like a orgasm in my hand, then the slide started locking back EVERY round. I could get it to fire right, maybe 50% of the time if I held it hard enough to fatigue myself after 2 mags, and fought the recoil. Physically pushing the gun forward while it kicked. Sent to to kahr, they replaced basically everything except the frame. Shot maybe 200 rounds out of it and same problem started, applied a little extra oil and got the rest of my 50rds out no problem. I do carry it, but have a hard time saying I'd trust it with my life.


----------



## HadEmAll

My feelings on Kahrs are mixed:

11 year old satin-nickel K40, never a failure of any type. All 165 and 180 grain FMJ, and 135, 155, 165, and 180 grain JHP.

I heard lots of horror stories about the early P-series, hardly ever heard about any problems with the K-series.

I've heard about much less trouble with the CW-series, which is the cheaper plastic line. Go figure. 

2 week old CW40, no failures in 300 rounds of mixed 165 grain FJM and 155 JHP. Did wear a hole in the skin at the base of my thumb from some sharp plastic edges that are now gently rounded.

The plastic frame had a lot of plastic "fuzz" that I had to remove with a razor blade. Pretty shoddy workmanship I thought, but a nice, light, powerful companion to my K40.

My brother just bought a black stainless K40 at the same show I bought my CW40 at, and is having terrible problems with it. He'd fired my K40 the previous week, and liked it a lot.

His problems:

Feels like the slide is running on grinding compound, instead of on ball bearing like mine feels.

Many misfires. Trigger acts like it doesn't get cocked when the slide retracted.

Won't fire the last round in either of the two magazines, no matter how many rounds he starts with. The round gets chambered, but will not strike a blow to the primer.

I was embarrased for recommending Kahr. I'm not sure I'd do it again.

I know they'll make good on it, but where the heck is the quality control?


----------



## HadEmAll

Update:
My brother's K40 is back from the factory, and is working perfectly. He just bought a CW9 last weekend, and it is also working perfectly, so after some initial misery with his K40, he has two good-working Kahrs, as I do.


----------



## DogRanger

I have had my MK9 for about four years several hundreded rounds and keeps on running. I carry every day, I would not do so if IDid"nt trust it.:smt023


----------



## ifilef

ge0624me said:


> like ozark10, i 2 just got rid of my p3at ,thought i was going to keep this one a long time but ,i got tired of reliability issues ftf's, stovepipes etc, i went for the pm9, i havent even taken it to the range yet but i am already noticing the 1st round issue about,the failing to to go into battery, the only way mine chambers right with a full mag is if the slide is locked back and i ,and quick slide release it, if you manualy pull slide back to chamber it doesnt fully chamber, dont know if any body makes a exxcellent pocket sized semi?


I suggest that you try reading the manual FIRST before posting. You're doing it all wrong according to the manual if you're trying to slingshot the first round.


----------



## Bisley

Of the three Kahrs that I have owned, a PM-9, a P-45, and a K-9, the P-45 was the only one that ever had a failure. Once I finished the break-in period, and found out which ammo it liked, it never 'belched' again.


----------



## kcdano

With Kahr, it's all about the break in. they say atleast 300-500 rds before you should consider it reliable. i have a CW9 and at first I was haveing some FTF but the more rds i get down rane with the better it is.


----------



## Carolinaxd45

I just bought a slightly used CW40 and Im having problems with it ejecting live rounds... Has anyone else had this problem and what can I do to fix this. Thanks

Tyler


----------



## texagun

Carolinaxd45 said:


> I just bought a slightly used CW40 and Im having problems with it ejecting live rounds... Has anyone else had this problem and what can I do to fix this. Thanks
> 
> Tyler


Don't worry about the live rounds. Try shooting it and I think you'll find it works fine.


----------



## Quiyst

I picked-up a new PM45 about two months ago, and my results haven't been spectacular.

At first, I would have at least one FTE or FTF per magazine. That said, Kahr's break-in period states that 200 rounds are necessary to ensure smooth operation, and it did happen less as I got higher in the round count. I'm at about 500 now, and it still happens on a rare occasion. I'm trying to determine if it's something with the choice of ammo, my grip, or the gun itself.

Also, after about 200 rounds, the PM45 started dropping the mag between the fourth and fifth round with EVERY magazine. I'd call it a fluke, but the same week, my buddy who also bought a PM45 started having the identical problem. He called it in; Kahr sent him a new mag catch with a harder push against the mag release spring. I sent mine back to the factory; they included the new mag catch, polished the feed ramp (which was already like glass from the factory, not sure why they felt the need to do it), and they added what appears to be a couple of small strips of black electrician's tape to the inside of the grip to create friction against the magazine. Needless to say, I'm a bit disappointed in the type of repair made, but since getting it back, it hasn't dropped any mags while shooting. It still gives me an occasional FTF or FTE.

Right now, I'm thinking about picking up a Walther PPS. If I like the PPS, I'll probably end-up selling the Kahr (with full disclosure); it just doesn't seem to like me that much.


----------



## Carolinaxd45

After getting the bugs worked out and breaking it in Im really starting to like my cw40, it hasn't failed me yet and I would trust it for my carry..


----------



## Garz

I've just purchased a pm9 and put 500 rounds through without a single jam. This is one great little piece. I have a Springfiield Armory 1911 .45 I love, but now the Kahr .45 is on the short list. These guns are bad ass.


----------



## bradfromearth

*My Kahr is going to be a mistress.*

I am fairly new to guns but have immersed myself in studying and learning. My goal at first was to find the one that I could marry. I got my CCW and am still waiting on it.

I have a PM40 and she is HOT..
I heard about her and how hot she was and all, so I asked her out and we hit it off really well. I was thinking this was a dream come true, I am gonna have the hottest wife in town! Well, once she had me hooked and she knew it she went psycho on me. This was evident with our first trip to the range. There was not a single disfunction this gal did not have. I figured well, she is so hot I guess I will keep working on this and see if we can get things worked out.

Sure enough after sending her to the shrink, getting her medicated and putting a good 500 rounds of ball in her she started to smooth out and I thought now were getting some where. I am gonna ask this one to be my bride, my one and only, till death do us part.

I waited a little while, I did not want to seem too smothery or anything. I shopped around for just the right set up. I settled on a hot little box of the new Hornady TAP hollow point, sweet looking stuff, like a candy or something. With the hollowpoints hidden in my pocket I cleaned her up real good and lubed her up a little wet like she likes it and off to the range we went.

She was happy, barking away, eating up that ball like a heavy lady on the oreo's. I decided it was time. I racked her slide back, got down on one Knee and slipped a mag of that sweet TAP hollowpoint up in her. Well, as thrilled as she was to have me ask for the commitment, she had a complete meltdown, I watched in horror as my little trophy morphed right back into that psyco I had when we first started dating. I was downright heartbroken. I went home devastated.

I still did not give up, I kept working on things and trying and trying. We have been through Speer, Winchester, and many other hollow points. I have come to the conclusion that I just cannot marry this little fireball.

So... I am dating again. Got a XD 40 sub compact the other day, sweet, she is pretty hot, a little chunky, but loads of fun and most importantly she loves the hollowpoints, shell eat anything. Don't know if Ill marry her yet. I still have that crazy Kahr calling me for a booty call at least twice a month and we still have wild times at the range. I know it is stupid but she might, someday, she might grow up and eat the hollowpoints.

Anybody know of a hollowpoint that the PM40 will shoot reliably? I really want to marry my dream girl but I am losing hope.

Regards
Brad


----------



## buck32

Shrinks will tell you if the marriage did not work the first time what makes you think it will the second time? I have two father in-laws who tried and in both cases it did not work. One is still married but regrets it daily! We hear about it at family get togethers and it makes it a little (alright a lot) uncomfortable.

I hate to tell you I got her little sister (PM9) and she and I have had wonderful relationship since her break-in time. During her break-in she had two FTE and one FTF and the trigger smoothed right out. Have got about 500 rounds through her and she likes FMJ or JHP.

She takes it all.


----------



## bradfromearth

buck32 said:


> I hate to tell you I got her little sister (PM9)
> She takes it all.


I thought about calling them and demanding they trade me for the PM9. Has anyone ever heard of that? Is it possible to make it a 9 by purchasing the upper?


----------



## kbwells

Had a CW9 for a year and loved it, no issues. Traded it in yesterday towards a used PM9. Only had time to shoot about 50 rounds, some WWB, Win 124 gr HP and some 115 gr Mag tech. Ate all, no problems


----------



## oldfart1956

Well fellers let me add some thoughts. First and foremost..ya got to read the manual. Kahr does/should have a disclaimer that reads..."Don't contact us until after ye've fired 200rds. to break the gun in!" And it's a fact! I wish it wasn't. I wish Kahr would just put them on a machine and cycyle them 400 times before the send them out. It'd save me a helluva lotta time twaddlin' around at the range shooting boxes of shells downrange. (slapping my head...I like doing that!!) That being said I do have some issues with Kahr and I might have posted this back in 2008. If I did.. please forgive an old man. I should be able to rack the slide and chamber a round. What if I don't have time to pull the slide back...lock in the slide-lock...drop and replace a magazine and then release the slide? Like if I git a "dud" or the slide doesn't lock back when the mag is empty. Mind ye...I'm OLD..and my brain isn't as fast as it used ta be! I'll have to realize it didn't go BANG...look to see what happened...fumble with the slide and clear the mis-fire...find the mag. release..drop that out..fumble another one out of my pocket and then try to line up the slide release and lock it into place and then release it to chamber a fresh round. I wear bi-focals fer chrissakes! I can't even SEE my hands! Ohhhh yes...more to come of course!! Audie...the Oldfart...


----------



## oldfart1956

Ahhh yes..and then the problem with engaging the slide to lock in the slide-release. The recoil spring. Folks, I think Kahr also manufacturers the axle-springs for the Abrahm tank. Same spring!! Yes I know a short-action-short-barreled-auto-loader has to have a strong recoil spring. Does it have to be THIS strong? I'm 6ft. 3in. tall....250lbs.....work every day. I'm not a wanker. I can pinch the slide on my 1911 with thumb&forefinger..or tuck it between my "cheeks" ...or gums...or toes...and pull the slide back. If I had to do this manuver on the Kahr CW40 more than twice a day I'd be in deep poop. What if I could only use 1 hand??? Like perhaps my left hand was gammahooched..or it was busy giving the bad guys the finger?? Then what? I'm just sayin' is all. Kahr needs to work on this. It is a reliability issue. And fellers...I ain't done yet. Audie..the Oldfart...


----------



## oldfart1956

Next up....trouble seating the magazine/clip. I'm ready to grab up the belt-sander and prune just a smidgion of material off the bottom of the mag. well. I'll just clamp the gun upside down in the bench vise and have at it! I can't just pop in a fresh mag. I have to really shove it in there and make sure the mag. release button locks it into place. In a fire-fight this might be a non-issue. I'd be so amped I'd slap it in with enough force to bend the frame. But this isn't the way it should be. This also causes reliability problems. The reason some folks are having trouble with the mags. falling out is that they were never latched into place in the first place. Kahr needs to address this problem as well. IMHO one should be able to turn a gun upside down and drop in a full mag. and it should lock into place with no pushing/forcing/fumbling. The weight of the loaded mag should be enough. One last post....Audie..the Oldfart..


----------



## oldfart1956

Would I buy or reccomend a Kahr CW40. You bet! They have their quirks and some things I find unacceptable. I find problems with most handguns and certainly with most concealed-carry handguns. The biggest problem with most handguns is they're too big to carry 24/7. This isn't an issue with the Kahr CW line. Lightweight, concealable, very accurate, recoil is a non-issue. Sights are fair to middlin'...in an actual fire-fight I'm not sure sights really matter. I don't need 19 rounds of glorified 38 Special ca'tridges. (read...9mm.) Give me a .40 or .45 with 6 or 7 rounds in a thin&concealable package. If I can't end the problem by displaying my intent to defend myself..then round-count really won't matter. I might aim the first round 'er 2. After that it's duck and run time. And for those brave souls that think more rounds are better....I've seen the footage and videos. "Local police (well trained professionals)..fire 48 rounds...gunman was hit 4 times." Audie..the Oldfart...


----------



## buck32

OF, love your posts and the break down of paragraphs.

Keep it up. If you were born in 56 you aint that old.:smt1099


----------



## YFZsandrider

Read through the posts and I have seen alot of very mixed reviews of the Kahr line. I'll just add my story by saying that I decided on a P9 for conceal, and after finding what had to be the only one in my part of the state, the sportman's warehouse gun counter guy and I began on the paperwork, when I started looking the gun over carefully, and stripped it down, to find that the polymer 'rails' that run front to back on the top of the frame were a little chewed up! There was a good sized scallop of material missing from one of the rails, as though it was nicked with a dremel or something, and small galling running lengthwise on the rails, as well as stringy polymer shavings present at the top of the frame made me say no thanks!

I have since had a local Sportman's Warehouse locate one from out of state, and ship it here. The gun is very tight by first impression. I really like the Kahrs, but why the hit or miss in the quality department? And for such a price, right up there with high quality guns, you would expect something a little better. Someone mentioned in their post that they had problems, but knew that Kahr would make it right. Don't you want to buy a gun that IS right, and right out of the box?!

I don't think I'd be satisfied by getting my gun back from the factory with a few things replaced with some polishing done, it would just make me wonder what was wrong before, and why!

I also heard that Kahr suggested to another customer that he oil the gun in a different manner and try loaing one less round to get the mags to work properly. WHAT??!!!! If you bought a gun that's 6+1, then that's what you should get, you shouldn't have to compromise a round to get it to work right.

Sure seems pricey for spotty quality, Hope mine works out well for me!!


----------



## BigdogBro1

I was looking at Kahr as well. The slide on the one I checked out would stick halfway when racking and releasing it. I put it back down on the counter, said thanks to the salesman and continued my search.

On another Kahr I looked at the slide release could not be moved while the slide was locked back and the slide action felt and sounded like an old washboard. Kahr wants you to cycle 200+ rounds just to get it to function properly. Good thing same doesn't hold true about new car brakes!


----------



## oldfart1956

Buck..glad you enjoy the posts..infrequent as they are. But these are just my real world thoughts. Now to calm some fears...am I busting Kahrs butt? Yes..some things they need to address. But all in all they offer up the most concealable package with the most horsepower. I like the Glocks..go bang every time. But it's like trying to hide a 2X6. This won't work. Same goes for many of the so-called "concealed guns." And...yes I know many of you can conceal a full-sized 1911. I can't. My work wardrobe is 8oz. white uniforms. I'm a baker. White shirt, white pants and an apron and a paper hat. When I walk into a gun shop I'm dressed in a T-shirt and a pair of jeans or cut-off jean shorts. If I can't conceal that handgun within' these perimiters... then it serves me no use whatsoever. At that point it's just jewelery layed out in a gun safe or tucked into a drawer. I read recently where someone said they thought the Judge was the perfect concealed carry handgun. WTH??? I guess if yer dressed in robes..a court judge or a Hari-Chrisna perhaps. There's a gun that serves absoloutly no purpose that I can imagine. If you can conceal a gun that size...I'd reccomend a stubby shotgun..12ga. and 3in. mag at least. And...I have a problem with the 9mm. chambering. It simply doesn't work. Now if it works upon presentation of defense..fine. Poke it in their face and hope they don't call ye on it. We have a problem if they do. This round sucks. I'd trust my life to a .22 longrifle before the 9mm. JMHO of course. Audie..the Oldfart...


----------



## buck32

OF. Understood on the 9mm, I feel differently and that is why there are different rounds. I choose the 9mm due to my belief that in the last 20+ years ammo manufacturers have come a long, long way in upgrading the 9mm. But that is neither here nor there.

Bottom line is you have to feel confident in your abilities and gun handling. I am not comfortable with a .40 or any thing larger due mostly to my tolerance in recoil. Call me a sissy but I know that if I pull out my Beretta, Kahr or LCP and have to use it I will be much more accurate and have the confidence in handling it in a live fire situation in .380 or 9mm than I would with a .40+

I have not had the poor experience with my Kahr as you have indicated. As mentioned in one of my previous posts, I had a couple of issues with fail to feed during the break-in period but nothing since then. It seems to eat anything I have placed in the magazine. I have used FMJ - WWB, Blazer, Federal, American and some blue box stuff out of Brazil (name escapes me at the moment). For SD rounds I use , Federal Premium SXT 147 grains.

My EDC gun is a Beretta PX4sc, Kahr PM9 then an LCP. It all depends on what clothes I am wearing or can wear on that day. Being in MT, I am fortunate to be able to wear jeans, polo/button up shirt and either a vest or very light jacket for most times of the year. The exception being hot summer then shorts or a polo shirt with my LCP either in a front pocket or cargo pocket.

I am not a big person at 5'9 and 200 pounds but I have been able to conceal fairly well. 

Just a thought, you might also look at the Springfield Armory XD or XDM line. 

Keep up your search and you WILL find exactly what you are looking for.:smt033


----------



## YFZsandrider

Yeah check out an XD! I almost got a XD-9 sub compact for conceal, but in the end wanted a slimmer Kahr. "thin is sexy"...... but sometimes short and chunky can get ya goin too!


----------



## veper

DrCelica said:


> I've heard some mixed reviews about Kahr's reliability. So I would like to hear from people that actually own a Kahr as to how reliable they are. If you had to do it over again, would you still buy a Kahr?


I have had a Kahr P9 for about a year, and it has been completely flawless! It is more accurate than it should be for a carry gun. Even at distances farther than Self Defense range. I do however prefer an all metal gun so I will wind up with the K9, or the T9 ultimately. Great weapons don't hesitate. Additionally I like the fact that they are all American made. :smt023


----------



## Bisley

oldfart1956 said:


> And...I have a problem with the 9mm. chambering. It simply doesn't work. Now if it works upon presentation of defense..fine. Poke it in their face and hope they don't call ye on it. We have a problem if they do. This round sucks. I'd trust my life to a .22 longrifle before the 9mm. JMHO of course. Audie..the Oldfart...


Audie,

I'm an old fart, too (a '51 model, actually), and although .45 ACP is my preferred SD round, I have to speak up for the 9mm, which I also pack quite often.

I think it is an ideal caliber for a small carry gun, and completely adequate for anyone that can hit where they aim. Ask a paramedic, or an ER doctor, and they will verify that 9mm turns vital organs to mush, just as surely as the larger calibers. A hot 9mm load with a modern hollow point is nothing to scoff at.

And...a .22 LR, fired from a rifle, might be a formidable projectile under some circumstances, but the same round fired from small handgun would likely just piss off a meth head.

Now, if you want to bash .380s, I might help ya. :smt023


----------



## babs

Of the Kahr's I've seen.. I can say they're certainly carry-friendly.. Wasn't too crazy about the trigger curve/shape, but the trigger pull is the sweetness. I'd probably be happy with either 9mm or .45 in a nice carry-Kahr of some model #.. Hard to tell the difference in them without having them infront of you. Held a .45 that to me was positively tiny.. except for the price of course. :mrgreen:


----------



## YFZsandrider

Well, finally had my first run to the range with my brand new p-9. I shot 200 rds of pmc through it with 1 FTF around the 30th shot, and not a single problem beyond that! What an accurate gun, too. I couldn't be more happy. I do think that I'll have to get a slip on grip, though as the handle feels a little thin to me, and with as light weight as the polymer gun is, it tends to slip out of the grip at times when being fired. Any suggestions?.... what about the 'agrip' that Kahr sells on their site?


----------



## buck32

Congrats......


----------



## FHBrumb

My PM-45 is doing quite well. 250 rounds of mixed cheap 230gr ammo and almost 100 rounds of Double Tap 185gr GDHPs.

My first time out I fired it at a 25 yard target. The very first bullet fired hit within an inch of the bullseye. I knew I was going to like this pistol right then.

*No kidding, first shot 25 yards...*


----------



## YFZsandrider

remind me to stay away from you!


----------



## FHBrumb

YFZsandrider said:


> remind me to stay away from you!


Just don't try to kill me, and we will be great friends.:smt083


----------



## beretta-neo

FHBrumb said:


> My PM-45 is doing quite well. 250 rounds of mixed cheap 230gr ammo and almost 100 rounds of Double Tap 185gr GDHPs.
> 
> My first time out I fired it at a 25 yard target. The very first bullet fired hit within an inch of the bullseye. I knew I was going to like this pistol right then.
> 
> *No kidding, first shot 25 yards...*


Wow. I am impressed! 25 yards!!!


----------



## spacedoggy

I did the same thing and it was being filmed. After wacthing it I learned it was a ricochet. lol


----------



## DJWright

Kahr reliability? Hmmm. Here's the deal. I work at a gun shop and sell most brands of firearms out there. Customers are always asking if a brand is good or bad; reliable or not reliable. The facts are that we have had returns of guns with some minor problem from every manufacturer out there, from time to time. 
The Kahrs have rated among very high in terms of being reliable, especially after the recommended 200 rnd break in period. Kahr makes a statement reguarding the break in and all the other makers should as well! It's not smart to trust your life on a new gun without going out and putting at least 500 rnds thru it to make sure it works. 
It's just common sense, and I for one commend Kahr for passing that common sense on to the public. Most other makers don't. I have a P45, and after about 1,500 rnds the first 2 weeks of ownership, I have not had one single failure. I cannot say that for my Kimbers, Colts, S&Ws, Glocks, H&Ks, or any other semi I have had. Not that they are not good guns, but any make may need a little tweeking to run well, from time to time.
I will say the most failures reported from customers have come from T*%#@s!
Things like safeties falling off, magazines falling out when locked in during firing, slide releases breaking, sights falling off, etc. And don't get me started on their revolvers. about 30% of their guns come back for repairs during the first month of ownership, or to trade for something that does work.
After 30 years of carring some really nice 1911s, I am now carring a Kahr; and use my 1911s for plinking, with my Kahr in a belt holster.
I like um!


----------



## frjeff

*Happy Kahr Owner*

I've put about 500 FMJ down range on my P9 in it's first month.

Except for a failure to chamber on the first magazine (I did it wrong ), this thing has been flawless.

Havn't looked back.

Have a IWB holster being made by K&D Holsters and this will be my 100% carry.

frjeff


----------



## YFZsandrider

frjeff said:


> I've put about 500 FMJ down range on my P9 in it's first month.
> 
> Except for a failure to chamber on the first magazine (I did it wrong ), this thing has been flawless.
> 
> Havn't looked back.
> 
> Have a IWB holster being made by K&D Holsters and this will be my 100% carry.
> 
> frjeff


Yup! nearly the exact same story with me. Waiting on a IWB holster form Kramer. should get any day now, It's been about 8 weeks, which is what they said the wait was. Mine too will be my only carry. What exactly are you getting from K&D?


----------



## frjeff

YFZsandrider said:


> Yup! nearly the exact same story with me. Waiting on a IWB holster form Kramer. should get any day now, It's been about 8 weeks, which is what they said the wait was. Mine too will be my only carry. What exactly are you getting from K&D?


Have the Dakota Defender on order. It will be late Sept. or so before I get it.
That should be about the same time (with the lengthy delays) that I actually get my CHL plastic.

frjeff


----------



## timc

My little MK9 Elite has been 100% reliable since I got it, It is easy to conceal and supprisingly accurate for a small gun.


----------



## kilts4ever

*Mk40*

I started out a long time ago with a K9 and loved it. Now when getting back into CCW I wanted the MK9 elite 03 but found the MK40 elite 2003 instead so I thought should be about the same, just a bit more kick and I've shot 40's many times before. Well shooting the MK40 is fine, needs some break-in time. Mags stick, slide sometimes would not travel all the way back or not all the way forward after picking up a round. Never had problems with the first one in the mag so can't help there.

Where I had problems was in keeping one in chamber during the day to carry is fine, a good holster keeps the trigger safe, but trying to get the round out at night, nightmare. The dang thing would not be ejected. The round seemed just to long, the slide would lack about 1/3 inch moving back to allow the round to eject. I tried racking it over and over, I changed the recoil spring/rod assembly to stainless steel (mostly for aesthetics), then when I had all the problems I thought I had screwed up the spring/rod so ordered another from Kahr. Nope, same problem. Gunsmith told me it just needed to be broken in. He also showed me several areas that needed to be filed due to burrs or very sharp edges. But still no ejecting that full round. I could see nothing that would be stopping the slide when it has a round in chamber. Spent rounds eject fine, no problem there but they are 1/2 shorter. Nothing I could see would do the trick. It still will not travel back all the way with a full round in chamber. Without it moves readily to the slide stop, so go figure. Has anyone had the same problem? I talked trade to one guy and told him the problem and he seemed unconcerned. Now, I've sold the gun and told the buyer about same problem and he, also, seemed unconcerned. So, any wisdom will be appreciated.


----------



## hackbart

PM9 About two years old. 1500 rounds. No problems. I trust it and let my wife carry it.


----------



## mako72401

I have put about 25 rounds through a used P40 i picked up a month ago. no problems at all so far, and I even have a couple of friends who have never fired a small sized 40 before. If anyone is going to limp-rist and have a malfunction it would have been them. they both put 21 rounds through it without any problems.


----------



## gunluver

I have about 500 rounds through my mk9 and not as single problem. I use it as my carry gun in an uncle mikes IWB holster.


----------



## jlentz

I have 4 or 5 hundred through the CW9 I bought back in March, and it has been flawless!! Kahr has to be one of the best pistol manufacturers out there today.


----------



## YFZsandrider

I've got a couple 1911s, xd, and sigs... but anyone I take out shooting, says, "can I try that Kahr again"

Its that slim profile in your hand! A couple friends have an open offer on the table for my P9, but its not for sale. Can't beat my Kahr with some custom polishing, 600 rounds down pipe, and loaded up with Winchester Rangers:smt033


----------



## DakPara

Brand new Kahr P9 Stainless with night sights. First 200 round break-in yesterday.

150 Speer Lawman 124 (practice ammo). 
50 Speer Gold Dot 124 +P (carry ammo). 

Zero failures. Very pleased.

PS: Wife ran 100 rounds through her PM9 stainless with NS (previously broken-in with 200). She used Lawman, Gold Dot, and Pow'rball. Zero failures.


----------



## Bisley

kilts4ever said:


> Has anyone had the same problem? I talked trade to one guy and told him the problem and he seemed unconcerned. Now, I've sold the gun and told the buyer about same problem and he, also, seemed unconcerned. So, any wisdom will be appreciated.


Were these rounds unjacketed lead?

I had this problem with my LCP when I tried to use Buffalo Bore 100 grain hardcasts. It would shoot them fine, and eject the empties fine, but it would not eject a live round. I determined that after firing several rounds of all lead bullets, that lead was building up in the chamber and causing the lead bullet to stick.

I cleaned the barrel, and didn't use any more unjacketed rounds, and never had another problem.


----------



## Centerhold

I had a Kahr PM9 (recently replaced by a Kahr P380)& put probably 300 rounds through the PM9... never had a single malfunction !! Reliability was stellar (my buddies Glock 40 isn't even close by comparison from a reliability standpoint).

J


----------



## YFZsandrider

Centerhold said:


> .....my buddies Glock 40 isn't even close by comparison from a reliability standpoint.


Don't go sayin' that, you'll encite a riot:smt042


----------



## tm510a

*light primers strikes here is my post*

Light primers strikes. Is this a big problem with Kahr's ? I have a P45 shot 1500 rounds Winchester silver tips american eagle and many other types of factory ammo. Last week started to have infrequent FTF lite primers strikes about every other mag. Stripped slide and clean all internal parts, still the same do I have a defect?


----------



## packinaglock

250 flawless rounds through mine so far.


----------



## 15 Acre Woods

*Kahr CW9*

I have had my CW9 for 3 years and it has been flawless. A few stove pipes due to a limb wrist is all.


----------



## andyo5

I have a CW45 which is very reliable, but will not digest all bullet types.
I have found that it has no trouble eating up my 230 FMJ handloads, as well as Remington 230g Golden Saber hollow points. But the overall length of my 230g lead round nose reloads (1.260"), while not an issue on any of my other guns; is too long for the CW45 and causes the bullet nose to contact the rifling before the case mouth seats against the edge of the chamber. This prevents the slide from going fully into battery and causes the gun to misfire often, and it was difficult to eject the unfired round from the gun. After reducing the OAL to 1.235", these loads ran right through the gun with no further problems except for excessive leading of barrel and chamber. Tough to remove. I have decided not to shoot lead in the Kahr for this reason.
Also, the factory-loaded Hornaday 230G +P XTP is 1.230", and this is too long for reliable cycling in the Kahr. I found this out when I loaded the same bullets to match the factory length. Problems were the same as described above, failure to fire (because not in battery) and difficult to eject by hand. I reduced length to 1.200" and problem disappeared. Accuracy was also quite good. 

My theory is that the Kahr's rifling is higher, or perhaps closer to the chamber; and is more sensitive to bullet shape than most .45 autos. My 230g FMJ handloads are near maximum length, yet feed reliably through the Kahr. So I think bullet shape is the issue.
These problems can be avoided if you make sure that the case rim (of a seated round) does not protrude past the back edge of the barrel hood. You can test this visually, without shooting the round. Remove the barrel, seat a round in the barrel, and lay a straight edge on top of the barrel hood and verify that you can see a little daylight between the straight edge and the rim of the cartridge. If you can't, then the round is too long and the bullet is contacting the rifling before the case mouth contacts the edge of the chamber.


----------



## RogerP9fan

I hear good things about the P9.


----------



## triplerider

I had a CW40 for a while. It had a few feed problems but was new and tight and that might have cleared up with use. The thinness was good and bad. Easy to carry but hard to hold onto, and the mag release was in exactly the wrong place for me, so I dropped the mag out every 3 or 4 shots. Prob'ly not desirable for CCW.


----------



## Steve S

My wife and I purchased 2 PM9's. I had a thread going a bit ago regarding problems with mine. I had to
send it back to Kahr twice. I was getting FTF problems. Since then, I've put about 1500 rounds through it with
NO PROBLEMS at all. I really like this gun, I am very accurate with it as well.


----------



## recoilguy

I really like my Kahrs.

RCG


----------



## mbsteve

Just came back from the first shooting session with my CW9. Out of 35 rounds I had 2 FTF's. Both the first round from the mag. After I cleared it, every shot after was fine.
The gun is used, but very little. I guess it needs to be shot more. After 100 or more rounds, I hope it gets better. On the plus side of things, this is accurate as hell, and minor muzzle flip. Very fast next shot to target. I'm sorry to say this, but it beats my Para Carry 12 45 ACP to next shot on target.


----------



## mbsteve

Back from the second time at the range with the CW9.
I put 50 rounds down range with no malfunctions what so ever. I just wish the trigger pull was not so long. Started shooting targets at 25 yards today. The little pistol is good even at that distance.
This is the best pistol I have bought so far, and I have had my share.


----------



## Packard

JeffWard said:


> PM 40 w/ ArmaLaser.
> 
> Fantastic Post-Break-In. After the first few boxes (where I experienced a few battery issues) it's been fine.
> 
> Zero Failures.
> 
> Light, compact, powerful, manageable.
> 
> Buy one.


My first small, light 45 (a circa 1985 alloy frame compact Taurus) gave me fits in the beginning with ejection issues. After about 100 rounds this problem disappeared and I laid that to break-in issues.

But then I let a friend of mine shoot is (he had a full sized 45) and he had ejection issues with the "broken in" weapon.

I then modified my thoughts on this. I believe that in the beginning I did not have a really firm grip on the weapon and that was the cause of the stove pipe issues. Later on I got used to the weapon and improved my gripping technique (subtly as I did not notice the change in my grip) and that resolved the ejection issues.

I suspect that many go to these very small weapons and face similar ejection/feed issues and blame it on the weapon when there is a very reasonable chance that the shooter has not properly adapted to the very small weapon in the beginning.

Not that it makes much practical difference. Figure on 100 to 300 rounds before reliable performance with a very small weapon (from my experience and from reading various threads here).


----------



## Bgreg

I bought a K9 back in 1997 and have never had a reliability issue with it in all those years. It was my daily ccw for many years and has been through countless range sessions.


----------



## proscene

*Ditto*



falshman70 said:


> I have the P9 and have put about 300 rounds of hardball through it, with not a single hiccup.


* . . . What he said*


----------



## GDavis

K40 (all steel). Never had a problem of any kind. It is my CCW piece (and I like the feel of that "all steel" weight over the lite weight versions)


----------



## Fedor

DrCelica said:


> I've heard some mixed reviews about Kahr's reliability. So I would like to hear from people that actually own a Kahr as to how reliable they are. If you had to do it over again, would you still buy a Kahr?


Kahr CW45 owner. I will never buy another Kahr, they are totally unreliable.


----------



## jimkimmons

*Kahr CW 40 Problems*

After around 1000 rounds through a new CW 40, I now believe it's reliable enough to carry. However, I had to install a new slide lockback spring and found that one factory magazine was still causing problems with premature lockback.

I've written about this problem here as well.


----------



## 357 guy

I have a Kahr 9mm. I had lots of battery problems in the first 500 rounds. I called Kahr and they said send it back. I went online. Found someone who had similar problems. Turns out some Kahrs love oil. I put extra extra oil on it and it is flawless.


----------



## cclaxton

Here is what my new (used) Kahr is doing:
If I load either 6 round magazine of 7 round magazine with FMJ ball ammo, it will load properly every time, with or without the slide being forward when I put the magazine in the pistol.

HOWEVER, when I put hollow points into the magazines and attempt to load them with the slide already forward (then racking the slide to load the round), the hollow points will jam into the ramp and not load 80% of the time, but on the first round only. 

When I load the mags with HP's in it with the slide locked back, it will always load the hollow points. The hollow points in question are: Federal Hydrashok 124gr +P, Gold Dot 124gr +P Hollow Point Short Barrel, and USA Ammo 115gr HP (most rounded of the three). 

So, one question: Does this really matter? When I load the first round, I am not usually in a bad situation...and the slide is back. At the range, the slide is always back when I load. Still, it is a problem and annoys me.

1) Is there any HP ammo that will not exhibit this problem?
2) Should I sent the gun to Kahr for repair? (I am not the original purchaser...will that matter?) I don't want to put much more money in this.
3) Should I sell the gun?

Now what?
Thanks,


----------



## jimkimmons

cclaxton said:


> Here is what my new (used) Kahr is doing:
> If I load either 6 round magazine of 7 round magazine with FMJ ball ammo, it will load properly every time, with or without the slide being forward when I put the magazine in the pistol.
> 
> HOWEVER, when I put hollow points into the magazines and attempt to load them with the slide already forward (then racking the slide to load the round), the hollow points will jam into the ramp and not load 80% of the time, but on the first round only.
> 
> When I load the mags with HP's in it with the slide locked back, it will always load the hollow points. The hollow points in question are: Federal Hydrashok 124gr +P, Gold Dot 124gr +P Hollow Point Short Barrel, and USA Ammo 115gr HP (most rounded of the three).
> 
> So, one question: Does this really matter? When I load the first round, I am not usually in a bad situation...and the slide is back. At the range, the slide is always back when I load. Still, it is a problem and annoys me.
> 
> 1) Is there any HP ammo that will not exhibit this problem?
> 2) Should I sent the gun to Kahr for repair? (I am not the original purchaser...will that matter?) I don't want to put much more money in this.
> 3) Should I sell the gun?
> 
> Now what?
> Thanks,


I've written a lot about my issues with a Kahr CW 40 at Talk Handguns. Here's what Kahr says in their Q & A related to your issue:

Q. My firearm fails to chamber the first round when I pull back the slide and release it. What is wrong?

A. It is likely you are either failing to pull the slide fully back or you are riding the slide as you release it. We recommend that you lock back the slide, insert the clip, and release the slide with the slide stop. This will require that you carry a load in the chamber for self defense purposes. However, the passive safety system will prevent the pistol from firing unless the trigger is pulled, even if the gun is dropped. If you would prefer not to carry a round in the chamber, you may remove a round from the magazine. This alters the angle of the bullet and will allow it to chamber even if you ride the slide.
>>Back to top

I didn't know when I purchased that Kahr prefers you to chamber the first round by releasing a locked back slide, but I've gotten used to it.


----------



## cclaxton

That posting from Kahr seems like they are admitting to a know design flaw. That effectively takes the gun from a 6+1 gun to a 6 round gun because you can't have 6 rounds in the mag once you close the slide, or you may face the problem. 

Have you tried the Hornady Critical Defense round under this situation? It has a bullet with a much steeper bullet angle. It is at least $22 a box, so not sure if I want to spend money just to try it. Have you heard of FMHP (Full Metal Hollow Point) ammo? It has a shape like FMJ, but is a hollow point.


----------



## cclaxton

*Found a Way to avoid FTF's when inserting Mag with slide closed.*

So, I had an idea about this problem and took the pistol to the range to test my theory. My theory is that if I put a round in the chamber before loading the magazine, released the slide, and THEN load the Magazine, would bullet jam on the ramp on the next round (top round in the magazine)???

And, my idea worked wonderfully! I tried the following hollow points: 
Federal 9mm Hydrashok +P, 
Georgia Arms 147gr reloads, 
GoldDot 124gr +P Short Barrel, 
USAammo 115gr new (speer brass),
Partizan 147gr.

And, I tried both the 6 round and 7 round magazines.

I had a box of Winchester Ranger +P+, but decided against it since that is what started the whole thing.

I also added a Hogue HandAll Junior and it really reduces the irritation I was getting from the aggressive checkering. 
My confidence is higher....need more testing of ammo to get back to being as confident as my Bersa 380CC.

Thanks,


----------



## proscene

Gee. I've heard this about EVERY single brand out there at one time or another! I've had lousy results with several "big" name brands while others have not, sometimes its using "reloads" and other times its limp wristing or lack of cleaning or . . . a bad magazine. You just have to go with your gut and personal experience I guess. Recommendations and advice are free as are opinions. Personally I don't care much for others opinions, I like to try out products for myself. I bought a Colt New Agent earlier this year and no matter what I did or what brand of ammo I tried I could never get thru a whole magazine w/o problems and jams. For me it was then a lack of confidence in the weapon and I got rid of it. For other Colt owners, they would tell you they haven't had any problems and I believe them. Use your best judgement and good luck!


----------



## jakeleinen1

proscene said:


> Gee. I've heard this about EVERY single brand out there at one time or another! I've had lousy results with several "big" name brands while others have not, sometimes its using "reloads" and other times its limp wristing or lack of cleaning or . . . a bad magazine. You just have to go with your gut and personal experience I guess. Recommendations and advice are free as are opinions. Personally I don't care much for others opinions, I like to try out products for myself. I bought a Colt New Agent earlier this year and no matter what I did or what brand of ammo I tried I could never get thru a whole magazine w/o problems and jams. For me it was then a lack of confidence in the weapon and I got rid of it. For other Colt owners, they would tell you they haven't had any problems and I believe them. Use your best judgement and good luck!


Well honestly, I've heard bad things about Colt's as of late and I certainly have been coming to the conclusion that they aren't as reliable as they used to be (especially after shooting my buddys new colt commander last summer).

I definitely take other people's opinions into consideration when buying a firearm, in this way I benefit from other's experiences without having to spend the $$ on crap... And there's a lot of crap out their in the firearms market, believe that.


----------



## recoilguy

True and a lot of the crap out there in the firearms market is peoples opinions.

RCG


----------



## Glenn-SC

I have a P9 and a MK9.

Both have been flawless and I typically carry one or the other.


----------



## zhurdan

recoilguy said:


> True and a lot of the crap out there in the firearms market is peoples opinions.
> 
> RCG


While that's true recoilguy, it's a matter of context. For instance, I've seen many MANY replies to different topics that state "It runs flawlessly, I love it", but when you ask the question of that same person about how many rounds they have thru the gun, it's generally a low number. The context in this instance is that their opinion isn't backed up by any substantial numbers. Any pistol can run well for a few hundred rounds when it's cleaned after every session, never carried and covered with dead skin and lint, and tucked away in the safe until the next range visit.

My point, opinions are fine, as long as they are vetted. For instance, when someone asks my opinion on a gun that I've owned, it's backed up by round count and conditions. That sort of opinion should carry more weight than the "It ran flawless, I love it" sort of opinions. Not saying I'm all that and a bag of chips, just that if people are going to have an opinion on something, they should clarify what it is based on as to not give the ever present "sample of one" opinion that is rampant on gun forums.

I'm pretty sure I pointed this out in the 1911 malfunction thread. Basically I think I said... "If you haven't had a malfunction in a gun, it's because you don't shoot it very hard."

Now, I'm not advocating neglect of a firearm when it comes to cleaning by any means, but it's hard to believe it when people say they've _never_ had a malfunction. Most times that I've encountered this kind of statement, once you dig a little deeper, it ends up that they didn't consider something a malfunction because they blame it on something else. Probably to maintain in their mind that their purchase was worth it. "Oh, it was bad ammo, bad magazine, I limp wristed it, the moon was in my eyes". That sort of stuff.


----------



## zhurdan

cclaxton said:


> So, I had an idea about this problem and took the pistol to the range to test my theory. My theory is that *if I put a round in the chamber before loading the magazine*, released the slide, and THEN load the Magazine, would bullet jam on the ramp on the next round (top round in the magazine)???
> 
> And, my idea worked wonderfully! I tried the following hollow points:
> Federal 9mm Hydrashok +P,
> Georgia Arms 147gr reloads,
> GoldDot 124gr +P Short Barrel,
> USAammo 115gr new (speer brass),
> Partizan 147gr.
> 
> And, I tried both the 6 round and 7 round magazines.
> 
> I had a box of Winchester Ranger +P+, but decided against it since that is what started the whole thing.
> 
> I also added a Hogue HandAll Junior and it really reduces the irritation I was getting from the aggressive checkering.
> My confidence is higher....need more testing of ammo to get back to being as confident as my Bersa 380CC.
> 
> Thanks,


Keep in mind that this is hard on extractors over time. Best process is to load the magazine, insert, rack the slide, then remove the magazine and top it off. That way the round is being slid under the extractor rather than the extractor having to "jump" the rim of the cartridge. Same principle but less stress on your extractor over time.


----------



## Bulldogs

I would recommend taking a look at Hickok45 on youtube. He explains a lot for people and one thing he says about Kahrs...is that you must use the slide release otherwise the round will not properly seed. For some it will but you need to be flawless when manually releasing the slide.


----------



## Twoglocks

Carolinaxd45 said:


> I just bought a slightly used CW40 and Im having problems with it ejecting live rounds... Has anyone else had this problem and what can I do to fix this. Thanks
> 
> Tyler


I have used CW40 and it hardly clears the ejection port. Try it with shorter cartridge leght


----------



## jcsandals

I have a CW9 and I havent had a single malfunction with it. I'd say I've put about 500 rounds through it. The only thing about it is that if you use the uhh... hold where you put both thumbs along the slide pointing towards your target it's (for me) almost impossible to not rest on the slide release so the slide doesn't hold to the rear when the last round of the magazine has been fired. Not a problem with the weapon, just something you have to get used to. It happens occasionally with my CZ and less with my glocks, but it is more of the shooters issue (me) than anything else.

Other than that it seems to be a very reliable and solid pistol. The plastic frame looks cheaper than dirt, but for me it works fine. The glock 19 or 26 is what I carry on me though - because I am not the best pistol shooter in the world and the DAO trigger on the Kahrs is not quite as easy for me to be accurate with. If I had to do it over I would have saved a bit more and bought the K9 (all steel version).


----------



## Thunder71

100% flawless PM9 and MK9 here, would buy another without any hesitation.


----------



## HandGunGuy

I have a early Kahr K9, supposedly the previous owner only put 50 round box of federal HP through it.. cleaned it and never shot it again. I put 400 rounds through it in one shooting setting. Round after round never an issue, never a jam, never a FTF or FTE. Even though it was dirty as can be. Most reliable hand gun i have ever owned ate ever round regardless of brand or type. I have ordered an Elite K9 through the gun shop. The K9 is a sure thing and is worth the extra dollars. Can't speak for other Kahr products, but this one won me over! Not sure about the Kahr p380 i want one for pocket carry but its more than twice as much as a keltec p3at.


----------



## Sirvive

Had a PM9 when they first came out....jam-o-matic! Sent it back twice! Still no good! Sold it and have never bought nor will ever buy a Kahr again! EVER!!! 

Glad for you guys that have working Kahrs, but I don't have the $$ nor the patience to risk possibly going through that again. 

Kahr pistols seem to be a gamble and I ain't a gamblin man.


----------



## ngzcaz

While I've had an issue or two w/ Kahr, its hard to believe the factory shipped back to you a weapon that had issues...twice. Doesn't make sense to me.
Especially since you didn't state what there findings were nor what was done to correct said problems. Continual problems ( assuming they really didn't find
anything wrong ) is more likely operator induced inexperience. Its not something most guys want to admit, but I've seen many instances of a person having 
issues give the weapon to someone else who fired the same weapon without an issue. 
And I certainly hope you informed your buyer of your concerns with the weapon. Knowingly selling a defective weapon to someone would have me awake at 
nights.


----------



## Russ

HandGunGuy said:


> I have a early Kahr K9, supposedly the previous owner only put 50 round box of federal HP through it.. cleaned it and never shot it again. I put 400 rounds through it in one shooting setting. Round after round never an issue, never a jam, never a FTF or FTE. Even though it was dirty as can be. Most reliable hand gun i have ever owned ate ever round regardless of brand or type. I have ordered an Elite K9 through the gun shop. The K9 is a sure thing and is worth the extra dollars. Can't speak for other Kahr products, but this one won me over! Not sure about the Kahr p380 i want one for pocket carry but its more than twice as much as a keltec p3at.


HandyGunGuy:

I woud advise against the Khar 380. When I owned a Kahr CM9 I got to know customer service very well (too well) and off the record one customer service rep told me the 380 has been a nightmare for Kahr.

We are not talking a jam here and there but major design flaws like cracked frames etc.

Russ


----------



## DragonLord

I've owned 3 Kahrs and currently carry a CM9. Never had a problem with any of them.


----------



## SouthernBoy

I have owned eleven Kahr's and currently still own five. Four out of the eleven had problems ranging from failure of the slide to stay open after the last round to premature slide lock with rounds still left in the magazine. Never had a failure to fire, however. The ones I currently own have been excellent with four of the five being steel framed guns. The one poly is a "newer" model (2005) PM9 which has been excellent.

The four that had problems were an early version of the PM9, a P40 Covert, an MK40 Elite, and a PM40. I think all of these were fixable, though I did send the MK40 Elite back to Kahr and they didn't correct its problem. Of these, I would have liked to have kept and fixed the PM40. That little baby was a powerful package.

Kahr's have very tight tolerances so the break in period is important. They can also be a little finicky with some ammunition. My K40 Elite '98 will shoot Federal HST loads but when unloading that round, it is a tight fit and can hang up. But that gun has been 100% reliable. Kahr's shine for those who want a little deeper concealable sidearm because they are slim and rather small, their 'T' series being the exception. And they make wonderful guns for women because of their grip shape and size. The K9 9mm is an almost ideal gun for women.


----------



## DragonLord

That's why I like their inexpensive line of guns, like my CM9. Not only because they are a heck of a lot cheaper. But they don't have Kahr's match grade barrels which I've always found to be very tight, tolerance wise. The CW and CM guns, with standard barrels will chamber and shoot anything.


----------



## John222

I have the CM9. No problems of any kind. So far I have about 1000 rds thru it. Very accurate and comfortable to shoot.


----------



## Steve S

I just purchased a P380 and after 350 rounds it will be going back to Kahr. I shot 7 boxes of 50 rounds. After each box shot I cleaned and lubed the gun real well. I was shooting Remington target ammo. In every 50 round trip to the range I had about 4 to 5 FTF's and a couple of no shoots. 
I hope they fix this. This P380 is very accurate and I want it to be my main carry weapon.


----------



## krimmie

I've owned a K-40 for a couple years, I had a couple failures within the first 100 rounds, but it has since been 100% reliable.


----------



## khornet

I bought a new PM45 this week. It's pretty messed up. I've yet to get through a single magazine without a fail. Most fails are it failing to cock as the slide cycles to eject the previous fired casing. It correctly feeds a new round from the magazine and closes to full battery, but you've got nothing as you pull the trigger ... it's not cocked. I've tried it with three different types of ammo and all four magazines I have for it, but those changes make no difference in the cocking failures. Two other "fails" were one where the striker released and fired the round before bringing the handgun down onto target (striker released before the normal full trigger pull was released), and second was a very light strike on the primer of a round (just enough to show a dent in the primer). All these fails appear related to a cocking cam/striker block problem, but it's so prevalent (every 2-3 shots) that I can't believe it made it through any type of live-fire testing at the factory. My new problem is now trying to get them on the phone. I just tried for an hour. Their phone system puts you on hold for ten minutes, then kicks you out to leave them voicemail. I'm really regretting this buy ... both for now having an expensive problem handgun and apparently also having a non-responsive company.


----------



## recoilguy

Go to www dot kahrtalk dot com and ask how to get someone at Kahr and who to try to talk to. Those guys know their Kahr stuff there. They will help you.

RCG


----------



## khornet

Thanks recoilguy, but I "may" have solved the problem. One of the things I found when I first got it was that the slide didn't work smooth and I had trouble getting it to pick up the first round out of the mag when I hand-jacked the slide. I took the slide off and found fine polymer shavings mixed with the lube on the the slide rail grooves (it's a PM45 ... polymer frame). So wiping the rails and rail groves clean and re-lubing them instantly solved that issue. So I got to thinking ... what if there are polymer shavings down in the lower receiver and affecting the cocking cam/striker block?? So I took it out to the workshop and squirted compressed air into the lower receiver half every way I could find to get it in. I hit it hard with air. I then put the slide on it, walked out to the range, and put 40 rounds thru it without a single flaw!! I mean ... it was awesome!

And I have to say this is the most accurate shooting short-barreled .45 I've ever fired. It groups tight and the group is dead-on the bullseye at 20'. Very impressive for a 3" barrel .45!

I have another hundred rounds to put thru it to meet Kahr's 200-round break-in recommendation, and I think I'll do another couple hundred before I declare my cocking problem solved. But at this point, things are looking up!


----------



## Jrags

My wife has a K9. It is a reliable gun when kept clean. Every 2 or 300rds I have to pull the firing pin and clean the channel real good or it will not strike the primer. This is with factory ammo also.


----------



## khornet

Update on my PM45 problem:

After my 6/22 post, the cocking problem on my PM45 returned with a vengeance. It also started locking up the slide after a no-cock, so that you had to fight and fight to get it to let you eject the unfired round and chamber a new one. This is regardless of the ammo used. So I contacted Kahr and they emailed me a FedEx shipping label and off it went to the factory. After a month, I got it back. But in the first 30 rounds fired after getting it back, I'm getting no-fire "light-strikes" on the primers. I could disassemble the slide and see if they left debris in the firing pin channel (note Jrags post just above that his Kahr is susceptible to this), but I'm too pissed. Especially after calling Kahr today and talking with one of their gunsmiths and having him tell me that "some degree of misfires have to be accepted". 2 out of 30?!? That's supposed to be acceptable???????? This is a "new out of the box" PM45 that I rely on for self-defense. It's supposed to be reliable! So I told them to again take it back and again find the problem. So I'm waiting on another FedEx shipping slip ... and off it goes for another month of shipment and Kahr factory time. I am NOT a happy camper!


----------



## recoilguy

I would not be happy either. The smaller .45's are prone to trouble, The Kahr 9mm are all (in my experiance) very good guns.

Sorry to hear of your problems and the gunsmith is wrong, a gun that you rely on for protection, you should expect to work everytime.

RCG


----------



## clance

DrCelica said:


> I've heard some mixed reviews about Kahr's reliability. So I would like to hear from people that actually own a Kahr as to how reliable they are. If you had to do it over again, would you still buy a Kahr?


Nothing wrong with the gun as long as you follow the owner's manual. There is a break in period and you have to be mindful of the ammo you use. I currently own a TP-9 this is the second Kahr I've owned, the first being one of the early K9 before they realized that you had to radius the edges after machining. Can't tell you how many times I cut my middle finger on the trigger guard before I had the local gunsmith dehorn the dang thing. That one (K9) the owners manual recommanded using +P ammo for reliable functioning, that is all I use in all my Kahrs.


----------



## khornet

Negative, it's not a case where +P ammo would help. This isn't a slide cycling or ammo feed issue where stiffer chamber pressures would make a difference ... it's a case where after their initial repair it was returned "barely striking" the primers. When we examined those that did fire, some were so lightly hit we were amazed the primers ignited. Ammo was Winchester, which is known for mild-metal primers. Had we been using something like CCI with their notoriously hard-metal primers, it would have been worse.

Something in the repair process for the "failure to cock" problem changed how the firing pin (striker in this case) is hitting the primer. If it was a more conventional firearm I would say a stronger hammer spring would solve it. Some handguns even allow for different length firing pins which can solve it. But in Kahr's striker design, they need to figure out what needs to be done.

I'm a junior member per this forum but its not my first time to the rodeo. I have 30+ yrs of military and law enforcement. Between that and competitions, I'm on the range every week either practicing or teaching. And there's been few days where I can recall not carrying ... in my field putting on a handgun is like putting on a watch. You always have it on you, but you must know you can rely on it. 

This PM45 is a great carry-conceal pistol. It's light, flat, and has insane accuracy for a 3" BBL, but this particular one has been plagued with reliability issues so I was posting them here so other PM45 owners would know. I admit I was a little upset when I wrote the last entry, but that was due to the Kahr technician on the phone telling me "some degree of misfires have to be accepted". I would accept it if I was using low quality ammo and the primer was being soundly struck, but still not firing. However this is a case where the handgun is not doing it's part and not striking the primers with distinction. It's a mechanical problem, clear and simple.


----------



## Easy_CZ

I sold my Kahr CW45 because I never could trust the gun completely. When I purchased the weapon several years ago, it was to serve as my primary CCW. On my very first range trip, the mag dropped out of the mag well about 1/4 of an inch with one round in the mag. I had to slap the mag back in to empty it. Every time I shot it that day, the mag would drop with one or two rounds left in the mag. And no, I was not touching the mag release button.

After contacting Kahr, they sent me a replacement part and I switched it out. I no longer had the problem of the dropped mag, but in the back of my mind, the possibility was always there. I still liked the weapon - it's weight and balance, it's smooth trigger, it's slimness and decent sights.

Last fall, while out at a friend's ranch, we were blasting away at targets with our rifles and pistolas. I decided to bring out the .45 and proceeded to acquire a target. When I pulled the trigger, it felt really spongy. It took a long time to release and when it did, I noticed the guide rod poking was out of the slide! Holy crap!

Well, I broke her down and put her in my range bag, never to see service with me again.

I sold it last year to fund my Ruger SR1911, my current EDC weapon.

I also didn't care for the possibility that my gun purchase *may* have funded the Unification Church (the Moonies), which I hadn't considered when I originally purchased the weapon.

So, no. I won't be purchasing any Kahrs in the future. And, I sure as hell won't be recommending them to any family or friends looking for a handgun.


----------



## Underdog

I have a CW9 and it has been very reliable. I had a few issues within the 200 round break in that the manufacturer recommends, but since then it has ran flawless. I have over 1500 rounds through it and it eats all ammo well. What I really like about it is the way it fits my hand, I tried many different types and the Kahr fits me best. I recently purchased a Ruger SR9c and that has been very reliable from the very start, it just doesn't feel as good in the hand the way the CW9 does.


----------



## TrafficsKindaBad

I've had a CM9 and now have an MK9. Both are great. I never had any issues with them--always reliable and feed any ammo I try. Kahr is super underrated in my opinion and the MK9 is the best steel framed carry 9 on the market. I've owned a number of the most popular carry 9s on the market and the Kahrs are honestly the best for me. No manual safeties, narrow single stack frames, and a long, deliberate trigger pull that is super smooth. If I ever need to pull a gun from concealment I'd be confident in my MK9. The Kahr trigger, I find, is the ideal trigger for concealed carry.


----------



## alfonse

I have more than a half-dozen of them now. The only problem I have ever had was one pistol I bought new the slide-stop spring was installed a bit off. I bent it getting the slide stop out. They sent me a new one with a phone call.


----------



## Clerk

DrCelica said:


> I've heard some mixed reviews about Kahr's reliability. So I would like to hear from people that actually own a Kahr as to how reliable they are. If you had to do it over again, would you still buy a Kahr?


CrCelica,

I've seen all the You Tube videos on this product and decide to take on the challenge to see for myself.
I decided to purchase a P380 version and just finished it's recommended "break In" period of shooting 200 rounds. The first 100 rounds I found various issues.... Failure to fire, failure to feed, failure to eject and double feeding. After cleaning and oiling it per the instructions It began to loosen up a bit and the reliability issues began to get fewer and fewer to my surprise/delight. My last 50 rounds I only had two failures to fire and every round fired and ejected! To say the least I was a happy camper.

On my next secession I'd say another 100 rounds and my P380 should be ready for pocket carry if and when the world goes south. The ammo used was CCI "aluminum"FMJ , Fiocchi FMJ, Federal 380.

Good luck,

Clerk


----------



## Babbalou1956

Before I bought my SIG P290RS 9mm I was interested in the Kahr CM9 & went to rent one at the new local range. They said they got rid of their Kahrs because they had "all kinds of problems." Not sure if they were broken in correctly, he didn't elaborate. But they opened a 2nd range about 20 miles away & I see they rent the Kahr P380 & PM9. Will have to try the PM9 sometime. About the size of my SIG so I'm curious. Any bigger & appendix carry starts getting uncomfortable for me, especially sitting.


----------



## Clerk

Babbalou1956,

When I bought my Kahr P380 I took a chance as to the challenge cuz over You Tube I've seen the good and the bad about the pistols. So far the little pistol has loosened up a good bit and am planning to put another 100-150 rounds through it for a total of 300-350 times I pulled the trigger. Each time I see a marked improvement in it's reliability and once this is done I'll be much sure the pistol is broken in well enough to carry IF needed.

I like this pistol. It's been working out for me and so I'm planning towards the end of the year to purchase another polymer from them in 9mm.

Clerk


----------



## Tnmango

Had my cm9 about five years. It's my carry gun. Never a problem. Use Winchester white box FM at range and carry Speer gold dot 124+p. Great gun for summer


----------



## Tangof

I won't buy, or recommend to anyone to buy, a handgun that the manufacturer say's "Needs a break in ." If it's a self defense gun, or actually any gun, why is it not ready to go from the factory? Any new gun should be cleaned and lubricated before firing. A self defense gun should be cleaned, lubricated, and fired a sufficient number of times with the ammunition your going to carry in it to make you confident the firearm is reliable, Don't forget Kimber's infamous 500 round with self defense ammo break in period. Spend, at the time, $1400.00 for the gun, now go out and shoot up $250.00 worth of ammunition, What if it malfunctions on the 7th round, the 260th round, the 490th round? When are you going to be confident with the pistol? Break in periods to me sound like the company is not sure of it's own product.


----------



## Clerk

Regardless of whether the manual says "needs break in" doesn't matter to me. All pistols needs some rounds put through them to guarantee reliability. 

In the case of my Kahr P380 I've had now 400 round shot through it and consistently improves to the point now I would carry it to protect my life. I would honestly say perhaps one more round of maybe 100 rounds of hardball and then I can experiment with various hollow points.

Clerk


----------



## Clerk

Regardless of whether the manual says "needs break in" doesn't matter to me. All pistols needs some rounds put through them to guarantee reliability. 

In the case of my Kahr P380 I've had now 400 round shot through it and consistently improves to the point now I would carry it to protect my life. I would honestly say perhaps one more round of maybe 100 rounds of hardball and then I can experiment with various hollow points.

Clerk


----------



## desertman

Tangof said:


> I won't buy, or recommend to anyone to buy, a handgun that the manufacturer say's "Needs a break in ." If it's a self defense gun, or actually any gun, why is it not ready to go from the factory? Any new gun should be cleaned and lubricated before firing. A self defense gun should be cleaned, lubricated, and fired a sufficient number of times with the ammunition your going to carry in it to make you confident the firearm is reliable, Don't forget Kimber's infamous 500 round with self defense ammo break in period. Spend, at the time, $1400.00 for the gun, now go out and shoot up $250.00 worth of ammunition, What if it malfunctions on the 7th round, the 260th round, the 490th round? When are you going to be confident with the pistol? *Break in periods to me sound like the company is not sure of it's own product.*


That's a very good point. Can you imagine buying a brand new vehicle that the manufacturer states that it needs a 10,000 mile break in before you can be confident that it won't break down and leave you stuck alongside of the highway?


----------



## Clerk

After reading all the ups and downs people are having with there Kahr I decided to take on the challenge and try one. I bought a P380 (California version) that has been working out well. My current pistol has about 400 hundred round through it and now one more time at the range to re-confirm my opinion that it's a reliable carry piece IF the need is necessary.

I'm not considering another one for my battery. CW9.


----------



## berettatoter

Clerk said:


> After reading all the ups and downs people are having with there Kahr I decided to take on the challenge and try one. I bought a P380 (California version) that has been working out well. My current pistol has about 400 hundred round through it and now one more time at the range to re-confirm my opinion that it's a reliable carry piece IF the need is necessary.
> 
> I'm not considering another one for my battery. CW9.


Mine have been doing pretty good so far. No issues yet with the 9mm or .45 ACP.


----------



## Jeb Stuart

I have two CM9's that have been nothing but totally reliable. I have a CW380 that did require a break in, which I knew it would, but once broken in, the little bit of ammo that required for this was well worth it. Runs like a sewing machine and so darn easy to shoot.


----------

